
Ignore white space in code review - clarkbw
https://blog.github.com/2018-05-01-ignore-white-space-in-code-review/
======
bigiain
It'd be fun to think up a Python POC that lets you insert a backdoor via one
of these code reviews...

Syntactically significant whitespace. (It took me a _long_ time to get over
that and start enjoying Python...)

